# UPDATED E-SYS PSdZdata



## DunbarF30 (Nov 8, 2016)

Whats the Best/Most stable version to use for E-Sys and PSDZ. I have read hours of info on this topic and my cable comes in tomorrow but I really want to have everything I need. I have read the latest Step by Step and I understand. Whats the fall back options if I **** up or the computer ****s up. How easy is it to restore a ECU if I need to? Liek how hard to rewrite over something. Thanks In advance. I'm new Obviously. 


2013 328i F30


I have tons of Cheat sheats btw and printed them all lmao 25 pages later 
_______________________

Edit I realize that only to do one option at a time, but I still noob very noob and I want to be overly prepared to code it because its no cheap ass car its my baby and I wouldn't wanna **** it up but I would love if someone could let me know the risks and all that sorta stuff. I know never to hit default code lmao. Thanks for yalls help babes!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Coding is hardware specific. That goes for the mini computers (ie each ECU) as well as things like headlamps. 

Besides not selecting "Code Default Values," do not "Code" entire SVT tree. To avoid issues, stay away from engine ECU (DME/DDE) as well as make sure computer battery is charged, connection between vehicle and computer is secure, and run engine to maintain battery voltage. 

To revert, use VO coding. If you corrupt an ECU or drop a CAFD, then use injection procedure.


----------



## DunbarF30 (Nov 8, 2016)

Okay with Vo coding what's the difference from that and cafd coding. I know Vo coding resets the changes that's why you do it first if you want to keep the modified codes. When I load in I should click read then read SVT correct? Then if I remember right I find the CAFD I want to code and basically expand right click the exact CAFD and basically expand it or it might be read but individually in stead of reading the whole SVT. Would that be safer than coding the whole thing to expand it. Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

"Code" button is for VO Coding. You select ECU Folder.
"Code FDL" button is for FDL Coding. You select orange CAFD.


----------

